# Sapphire HD6950 1GB - Temperatures and Overclocking



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys i decided to overclock my card to 6970 clocks (880mhz).

I used MSI Afterburner to monitor and Sapphire Trixx to oc. Stress test used was from TPU - GPUtool.

I used 10mhz increments and set fan profile to 80% fixed. Ran test for 1 min after each increment.

When i reached 880mhz the test ran. Screen went blank and recovered. Amd driver stopped and recovered. The test still ran but screen hanged. Temp was avg 75C and load 97-99%. Used task manager to close test.

After that i ran black ops at highest settings and played it for 1hr. Totally stable and temp was avg 66c. Fan profile 80%.

I didnt touch memory and voltage still and still have to measure fps increase.

Was so engrossed in game that i got late for tutions.

Screens and fps tomorrow.

Comment on this oc.
With profile at 100% what can i expect?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 22, 2011)

That I Don't know But if you have guts then overclock this card beyond 1 ghz. MSI Twin Frozr Can.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2011)

^check out overclock3d review. TFII could only reach 895mhz on stock volts. Each card is not same.
And i wont touch voltage atleast now. No need.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 22, 2011)

N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC Overclocking | bit-tech.net

Man You've to refresh your knowledge Bit-tech guys has overclocked it to 975mhz without overvolting & with overvolting 1020mhz.

MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozer II review

974mhz without overvolting.

Wastage of money on *sapphire 6950 1gb*.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, you buy a graphics card for OCing, LOL.

@Jas, what's the current temps of Amritsar? And your temps are with AC on or normal?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> That I Don't know But if you have guts then overclock this card beyond 1 ghz. MSI Twin Frozr Can.





Geek-With-Lens said:


> N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC Overclocking | bit-tech.net
> 
> Man You've to refresh your knowledge Bit-tech guys has overclocked it to 975mhz without overvolting & with overvolting 1020mhz.
> 
> ...




1.be specific which tf2 u were talking.
2.g3d oced 6950 one to 987 without overvolting and oc3d to 895.
3.Check out g3d forums and u will find 560 ti tf2 at 920-930. Do remember its already at 880.

And if u want to argue on that topic then i will pm u tomorrow stating my proofs. Now go on - topic.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Check this also:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...rds-related-queries-here-461.html#post1457123

I will post my results later.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> @Jas, what's the current temps of Amritsar? And your temps are with AC on or normal?



its around 35. the temps are without AC.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

I am getting same temp figures as you in stock clocks. Waiting for yours pics. That's most important.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 22, 2011)

N560 Ti Twin Frozr II will be lot cooler than sapphire 6950 at any clock.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Does it matter as long as your card doesn't overheat or show sign of problems? 

Off-topic: Have you decided about the cabinet?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Off-topic: Have you decided about the cabinet?



All Three are good but lian li pc-k62 i've decided if not available cm 690 ii advanced or tempest evo.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

I am losing my novelty value because of you guys. 

OK, no more OT.

Jas, give some more results.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Comment on this oc.
> With profile at 100% what can i expect?



At 80% fan speed all the time, you'll damage them in the long run. Fans will make whirring noise and eventually stop working. Its not at all advised to run them at 80% fixed all the time. 

Fan longevity will come crashing down. Don't even think of keeping them at 100% all the time.

Download radeon pro and use fan settings from there.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you sure about this? If I am not mistaken previously in AGP era fans generally used to run at full pelt. Those cards serve years. This fan speed control thing is relatively new.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> At 80% fan speed all the time, you'll damage them in the long run. Fans will make whirring noise and eventually stop working. Its not at all advised to run them at 80% fixed all the time.
> 
> Fan longevity will come crashing down. Don't even think of keeping them at 100% all the time.
> 
> Download radeon pro and use fan settings from there.



ok. i will change them to automatic. 
and will download radeon pro.

and which softwares to benchmark.

dirt3 has inbuilt one too. skud you want it?



Skud said:


> Are you sure about this? If I am not mistaken previously in AGP era fans generally used to run at full pelt. Those cards serve years. This fan speed control thing is relatively new.



then time to research on it.

5870 fan @100 % = damage? - [H]ard|Forum

[Solved] Adjusting Graphics Card Fan Speed - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

they say by the time fan stops working, we would have upgraded to new card.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, Dirt3 bench please and vantage, if possible. 

Plus 3dmark11, heaven, avp, re5, metro 2033, crysis2. This should suffice.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar singh*

hmm go for 3d mark vantage. The latest crysis 2 dx 11 benchmark is also very nice.
Don't use msi kombuster ever. You can try furmark too. Try unigine heaven as well and see how good 6950 is in tess. Crysis 2 will be a practical benchmark for tess.
But best way is to try at some real stressful titles like metro 2033, crysis 2 with dx11 , high res textures and everything set to ultra. Dirt 3 is also a good dx11 benchmark.

About fans , they will indeed go kaput at those settings no matter what people say.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Regarding fan speed at least during winter we can keep it at default levels. I guess like Patna, Amritsar also gets very cold.


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar, you should mention the FPS differentials you are getting. Stock vs. OC. At least 3-4 games.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Regarding fan speed at least during winter we can keep it at default levels. I guess like Patna, Amritsar also gets very cold.



Even in summer you can use default. Max 60% or at best 70% under heavy overclock but not for prolonged usage. Not at all recommended using at 80% or beyond.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, Dirt3 bench please and vantage, if possible.
> 
> Plus 3dmark11, heaven, avp, re5, metro 2033, crysis2. This should suffice.



ok. i dont have avp and metro though.



Skud said:


> Regarding fan speed at least during winter we can keep it at default levels. I guess like Patna, Amritsar also gets very cold.



yeah.



asingh said:


> Jaskanwar, you should mention the FPS differentials you are getting. Stock vs. OC. At least 3-4 games.



ok. tomorrow i will put them.


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

Even Crysis 2, and any of the latest COD series.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 22, 2011)

@Everyone
Umm... I know that this may sound a nooby question but why do you guys over clock such high end PC's? Faster proessors = better for productivity but what about graphics? With the exceptions of a few games such as Crysis2 DX11, Metro2033 etc. and compute what difference does it make? I am personally running my Athlon ii x4 635 under clocked and undervolted and my HD 6850 is underclocked too. Sorry if this sounds amateurish  but please clarify.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok. i dont have avp and metro though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can download the RE5 and AVP benchmark tool from net. No need for full games. 




Cybertonic said:


> @Everyone
> Umm... I know that this may sound a nooby question but why do you guys over clock such high end PC's? Faster proessors = better for productivity but what about graphics? With the exceptions of a few games such as Crysis2 DX11, Metro2033 etc. and compute what difference does it make? I am personally running my Athlon ii x4 635 under clocked and undervolted and my HD 6850 is underclocked too. Sorry if this sounds amateurish  but please clarify.




FUN!!! Also it gives an idea how far you can stretch your hardware.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 22, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC Overclocking | bit-tech.net
> 
> Man You've to refresh your knowledge Bit-tech guys has overclocked it to 975mhz without overvolting & with overvolting 1020mhz.
> 
> ...



Refrain from personal attacks.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess the Sapphire card is not minding at all.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> Even Crysis 2, and any of the latest COD series.



asingh what are temps of your oced 4890s? and have you fixed fan profile to a value?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Jas

Nice OC. but don't know why you didn't use afterburner to OC as it allows you to OC, monitor temps and adjust fan profiles all at once  Once you enable unofficial overclocking, it allows you to up the GPU voltage too, if you need it.

What are the stock volts on the Sapphire? If it's like mine (around 1100 mv), then you should be able to get it to 850/1300 atleast, without any problems.

Memory OCing is not really needed, imho, as it only gives you a small boost. So you can keep the memory at 1250.

Kombustor is Furmark with MSI branding, so don't know why it gets a negative. The only thing is that both Nvidia and AMD throttle the GPU when they detect you're running Furmark/Kombustor.

Try OCCT. It's a very good test to check for memory artifacts. Run it on complexity 8, at 1080 fullscreen. It's usually very good at letting you know when Memory OC is unstable, as it overwhelms the DDR5 memory error correction.

Based on personal experience, Metro 2033, Crysis 2, Witcher 2 and Assasin's creed brotherhood (surprisingly punishing on my card at 1080 with 8xAA, esp when you sync with viewpoints) would be good indicators of stability.

If you can play crysis 2 for fifteen minutes, without getting a "AMD Driver has stopped responding" message, your OC is stable.

Play with the afterburner fan profile, which is very useful, but remember to close the Powertune window in catalyst, which doesn't work when afterburner is running, anyway.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ I think there should be a general ratio between core clocks and memory clocks. Simply because when you increase the core clocks without significantly increasing the memory clocks, the gpu performs faster operations per clock but when tries to fetch from the memory, gets slower due to lesser clock rates.

So it renders faster but fetches data relatively slower and in the end, you don't see a significant overall performance increase.

So i think, if you increase the core clocks to lets say 10mhz, memory clocks should also be incremented by the same value so that the overall ratio is maintained.

This is completely my thinking but i could be wrong here.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Vicky

Nahin yaar. it doesn't work that way. Plus, GDDR5 is fast enough as it is. The problem is that with GDDR5 there's a built in error detection which tries to compensate for memory corruption. So, you wouldn't notice artifacts even when you've crossed the memory OC limits, because the card is compensating and correcting for it.

OCCT is useful for this. When you run the torture test for ten minutes, by keeping the core on stock and upping the memory in small increments, you'll notice minor improvements. The minute you start losing FPS at high clocks, you know you've reached the limits of your memory chip and the card is slowing because it has to correct memory errors.

But even at 1375, the difference in fps from 1250 was only 6 fps. But OCing the core gave me a bigger boost of more than 20.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Hi Jas
> 
> Nice OC. but don't know why you didn't use afterburner to OC as it allows you to OC, monitor temps and adjust fan profiles all at once  Once you enable unofficial overclocking, it allows you to up the GPU voltage too, if you need it.
> 
> ...




Actually Trixx allows you to OC over Catalyst Control Centre's clock limits without any hack. So is the case with voltage tweak. Fan control is very easy too.

And 850/1300 at 1100mV is a cakewalk with this card even with default fan control. Beyond that you really need to find hard for the sweet spot.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 23, 2011)

*@ rchi84*

Didn't know about the memory correction thing in gddr5. Thanks for that.

But don't you think when we reach the memory clock limits or threshold, the error detection feature will automatically downclock the memory?

I didn't exactly get the memory corruption part. Are they like bad sectors but on a volatile memory unit?

Its obvious that upping the core clock will give a greater boost because it is involved in rendering computations.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys first stock benches. Couldnt get time for oc ones.
And in sapphire trixx when i oced yesterday, all settings were lost today. Why so?
And i downloaded 3dmark11. Only 720p is available in basic edition. Anyways when it completed, a missing file error came. No results.

So will again do oc tomorrow. Tell me about trix prob.

And rchi i get access denied when i modify the file.

And skud the stock benches for u for now -

Dirt3 with highest possible settings -
total frames - 5.720
avg - 57.32
min - 47.48 

RE5 with all highest settings again -
fixed bench - 59.2
variable bench - 59.9

in BC2 with highest settings -
fps ranged from 51-60


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Guys first stock benches. Couldnt get time for oc ones.
> And in sapphire trixx when i oced yesterday, all settings were lost today. Why so?
> And i downloaded 3dmark11. Only 720p is available in basic edition. Anyways when it completed, a missing file error came. No results.
> 
> ...




Have you done the following in the settings:-

check "load on windows startup" and uncheck "...and restore clocks"

Also make sure Afterburner is not loading on startup and applying the clocks.




> And skud the stock benches for u for now -
> 
> Dirt3 with highest possible settings -
> total frames - 5.720
> ...




Those Dirt3 results are telling me I am probably utilizing 50% of graphics card's power.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Jas. Sorry can't help you out with this as I haven't used Trixx. Maybe you can try to run it in administrator mode while right clicking?

Don't have dirt 3, but for comparison, in RE5, with highest settings and on stock clocks, I get around 85 fps in the variable bench. A friend of mine who has oced his 2600k to 5.1Ghz gets 135 on the benchmark.

Edit:

The RE5 score seemed low and I checked again. Some app was forcing my CPU to downclock for some reason. I restarted and ran it again and these are my results:

*i51.tinypic.com/357irtv.jpg

I think you might be getting a bit CPU bottlenecked..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 24, 2011)

Skud i will do that today. Thanks.

Rchi, my fps were not at all going past 60 in both variable (area 1 - 59.9, area 2 - 60, area 3 - 59.9, area 4 - 60) and fixed benches.

Rchi u have unlocked the 6950 too.
And ur friend having 2600k?

And i get access denied when i try to save afterburner.cfg file after modifying it.


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

Is UAC turned on in your system?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Jas. Is Vsync turned on in ur configuration? Maybe that's why you aren't crossing 60 fps in any test.

For afterburner, try to copy contents of the cfg file to a new file in notepad and save it on the desktop with the same name. Then try to copy paste the file which will give you an overwrite screen with uac prompt. Click yes and it should overwrite the file.

Also, make sure that afterburner isn't running in the background when you are editing the cfg file. (bonus tip. If you play BF:BC2 online, make sure to kill the afterburner process in task manager, as Punk buster thinks afterburner is a trainer).

If that doesn't work, you can always run a live CD session of any linux distro and make the edits on the cfg file directly, to avoid the unnecessary fuss. I used ubuntu to do this as I faced this problem with Windows not allowing me to edit cfg files in my steam folder previously.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Skud i will do that today. Thanks.
> 
> Rchi, my fps were not at all going past 60 in both variable (area 1 - 59.9, area 2 - 60, area 3 - 59.9, area 4 - 60) and fixed benches.
> 
> ...



You should turn off v-sync because it locks fps if it exceeds your monitor's refresh rate. In your case its 60hz and therefore your fps is locked to 60.

Disabling v-sync or turning it off will enable fps to rise and there's nothing holding it back now. But use it for benchmarking purpose.

Games like RE5 are nothing against a 6950 as its a powerful card. When getting 100fps, there will be screen tearing because multiple frames try to overlap each other when it crosses the monitors refresh rate. Turning v-sync on will synchronize the fps count with the refresh rate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes vsync was on.

Now avg in RE5 variable bench is 93.6 at stock. Rest might be cpu bottleneck.

But skud i have checked load on win startup and start minimized. But still i have to load profile myself on startup. Why so?


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

No idea. In my case, that never happened. Have you saved your OC profile?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup i saved skud. Looks like i will have to modify burner through live cd


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess its already in place.


----------



## max_007 (Jul 24, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Hi Jas. Sorry can't help you out with this as I haven't used Trixx. Maybe you can try to run it in administrator mode while right clicking?
> 
> Don't have dirt 3, but for comparison, in RE5, with highest settings and on stock clocks, I get around 85 fps in the variable bench. A friend of mine who has oced his 2600k to 5.1Ghz gets 135 on the benchmark.
> 
> ...


which benchmark software you are using bro ??


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

There is a standalone Resident Evil 5 Benchmark tool available. Search Guru3D.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 24, 2011)

The benchmark is also available in the game itself. When you launch it, and come to the first menu, under start, there's a benchmark option 

Here is the result on 6970 clocks. Very minor difference.

*i56.tinypic.com/20raibc.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2011)

^^
Yea, ingame it is available too. For some reasons, ATI cards do bad in Area 3.


----------



## max_007 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey guys RE5 benchmark...i am getting 93 fps ..is it good??..bcoz i just brought this card (560 ti hawk)and i want to know the card is performing well or not..!!
My config
i5 750
Intel DP55WB
4 gb corsair
MSI GTX560 ti Hawk
benq g2420hd
vx450
windows 7 32 bit

*oi55.tinypic.com/vy3xap.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice max.



asingh said:


> ^^
> Yea, ingame it is available too. For some reasons, ATI cards do bad in Area 3.



asingh what are temps of your card? Fan profile setting?



Skud said:


> I guess its already in place.



didnt get u skud


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 25, 2011)

@max_007 : Which GTX 560Ti you have? Stock or OC'ed?


----------



## max_007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> @max_007 : Which GTX 560Ti you have? Stock or OC'ed?


Its MSI  GTX560 ti HAWK 
MSI N560GTX GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card - Model N560GTX-Ti Hawk â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
actually i dont know its oc'ed or not


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> didnt get u skud




I was telling that most people would already have their fan profile set depending on temps.

@max:

that score is superb. don't bother about fps much, just enjoy hi def gaming.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 25, 2011)

@max_007 You have a card that comes with a healthy OC from the manufacturer  So no worries about warranty voids or anything.

I know Vickybat was interested in this (I am assuming this is what your question was related to), so here's a link to Error Detection in GDDR5.

Radeon 5870 and GDDR5


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link rchi.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 25, 2011)

Is RE5 heavily gpu dependent?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> @max_007 You have a card that comes with a healthy OC from the manufacturer  So no worries about warranty voids or anything.
> 
> I know Vickybat was interested in this (I am assuming this is what your question was related to), so here's a link to Error Detection in GDDR5.
> 
> Radeon 5870 and GDDR5



Thanks for the link mate. Going through it right away.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Is RE5 heavily gpu dependent?



Yes it isn't cpu intensive. Try crysis 2 with DX11 + high res textures+ ultra settings. Your gpu deserves it. Try it and let us know the results.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Is RE5 heavily gpu dependent?




I think so.


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Nice max.
> asingh what are temps of your card? Fan profile setting?



No fan profile settings. Just the drivers. I can run the RE5 bench today. My last run was quite long back when the game came. But I still have it installed. Will post temperature logs, along with the benchmark today.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yes it isn't cpu intensive. Try crysis 2 with DX11 + high res textures+ ultra settings. *Your gpu deserves it.* Try it and let us know the results.



It should be - 'I deserve it' 




Skud said:


> I think so.



yeah thats why. max is getting average of 93.7 and i 93.6(on stock clocks). that processor thought aroused as he uses a 750 and i an athlon x4 635 



asingh said:


> No fan profile settings. Just the drivers. I can run the RE5 bench today. My last run was quite long back when the game came. But I still have it installed. Will post temperature logs, along with the benchmark today.



sure buddy.

i tested RE5 and Dirt3 benches with 800mhz (stock clocks) and 875mhz. voltage and memory left to default 1100 and 1250.

here are results -

*Dirt 3 stock -*
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/6164/dirt3game20110725152532.png


*Dirt 3 OC -*
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/8373/dirt3game20110725153103.png


*RE5 Stock -*
*img808.imageshack.us/img808/172/re5dx102011072416080615.png

(the fan profile here is set to default, thats why you see 71c)

*RE5 OC -*
*img827.imageshack.us/img827/6904/re5dx102011072515081793.png


will post updates soon after trying further oc on stock voltage.

BTW system pics here -

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...lite-430-discussion-thread-8.html#post1460101


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm... so not much improvement over stock. So the CPU is limiting here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 25, 2011)

then its better not to overclock anymore with my current cpu?


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like so. In any case, you are getting smooth gameplay with default clocks. Why bother OCing?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

Crysis 2 dx11 + high texture pack & metro 2033 dx11 is the real test. Re5 won't stress a 6950 at all. 
Playing re5 at 90+fps will cause screen tearing. So v-sync should be turned on in this case for smoother gameplay without screen tearing and overlapping of frames.

*Jas* do a crysis 2 dx 11 test buddy. Your cpu is not that much of a bottleneck because its still a fast quadcore although not in the league of i5 750 or 2400, there's not much difference in gaming.

And like rchi84 said, you might also need an additional 2gb of ram.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Jas. RE5 is just one game, and not the best indicator of your system's performance. Play a couple of other games and see what kind of performance you get. As it is, only a handful of games really need an OCed 6950.

Another factor that could be holding you back is your RAM, unless you already have 4GB and your sig hasn't been updated. 3 GB is bare minimum for comfortable gaming in windows 7. Another expense, I know


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> that processor thought aroused


hmmmm


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Hey don't blame the Athlon. Sheva does that to you ;P


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Your cpu is not that much of a bottleneck because its still a fast quadcore although not in the league of i5 750 or 2400, *there's not much difference in gaming.*


I have seen Sandy Bridge processor review by anandtech and clearly Sandy Bridge processors do give noticeable performance boost in gaming compared to Phenoms and Athlons.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ In cpu intensive titles like GTA 4 yes, but in gpu intensive games, a fast quad core (clock speed) like athlon 2 x4  is enough.


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

Well since everyone was benching on RE5 Dx10, decided to do the same. All attached are some GPU/CPU metrics.  

End of the story...! Beat this..! 

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/RE5DX102011-07-2522-52-23-15.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Riva1.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Riva2.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Riva3.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Riva4.jpg


CPU usage for all 4 cores is nice and low, and the GPU usage is quite high.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2011)

very nice result asingh. 
ok batman and rchi. next upgrade - ram. 

due to some circumstances i cant download HUGE crysis 2 dx11 patch and all currently. when i download i will tell you. so please suggest something else.

and i am currently enjoying battlefield bad company 2 at highest settings. loving the game.
i can post its fps?
fps vary from scene to scene. so how?

what about black ops? any other game?


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
Bench it on Crysis 2. There is a bench tool.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Jas. BBFC2 is a very difficult game to pin down for benchies, because the load varies hugely from scene to scene. You can pick a level and choose to run it for a minute or so and try to get FRAPS to benchmark. Make sure you don't have Afterburner running when you're playing BBFC2, because Punkbuster has some problems with AB and the game crashes as a result 

Try Metro 2033 benchmark, although your RAM is most likely holding your system's performance down for the moment.

There's also the good old Crysis Benchmark, F1:2010, Stalker Call of Pripyat benchmark(doesn't need the game for it), AVP..


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok. For comparison's sake, here's my score with stock 6950 clocks:

*i56.tinypic.com/14sywk7.png

and here's my score with 6970 clocks

*i54.tinypic.com/vy0bnl.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 31, 2011)

^those are at 720p?


----------



## max_007 (Jul 31, 2011)

asingh said:


> Well since everyone was benching on RE5 Dx10, decided to do the same. All attached are some GPU/CPU metrics.
> 
> End of the story...! Beat this..!


Gr8 result asigh bro 
I had a littile bit problem with my vx450 psu(actually it can't handheld 560 ti )....so just brought a tx650 v2...
now the result..
*oi52.tinypic.com/24vp0yb.jpg

*call of duty black ops*
2011-07-31 20:15:28 - BlackOps
Frames: 5663 - Time: 70434ms - Avg: 80.402 - Min: 51 - Max: 94

2011-07-31 20:19:36 - BlackOps
Frames: 11867 - Time: 140229ms - Avg: 84.626 - Min: 58 - Max: 94


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 31, 2011)

^very nice. Post dirt3 also.


----------



## Skud (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice result, max.


----------



## max_007 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks friendz 

*okie dirt3*

*oi53.tinypic.com/16lwrol.jpg
*oi54.tinypic.com/xgcphf.jpg
*oi55.tinypic.com/4tn7lu.jpg
*oi54.tinypic.com/2qi4ak2.jpg
*
Crysis 2 DX11 High Quality textures*

*oi52.tinypic.com/6qyzc5.jpg



> 2011-08-01 01:02:42 - Crysis2
> Frames: 1847 - Time: 58033ms - Avg: 31.827 - Min: 26 - Max: 40
> 
> 2011-08-01 01:03:51 - Crysis2
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2011)

is there any special settings of aa in dirt3?
Max gets option of qcsaa while i msaa?

And max which soft u used for fps? Fraps?


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome results max_007. btw, if you want to benchmark Crysis 2, there's a benchmark tool available on the net. 

@jas yeah, my numbers were at 720p only. I am not going to pay futuremark to unlock it to bench at 1080p.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2011)

^what about aa rchi? I  used 8xmsaa while max used 8xqcsaa? How are they different?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2011)

*@ max007*

Awesome results buddy. Never knew that a psu can limit gpu performance so much. Now your card is performing optimally i guess. Re5 and dirt3 gave awesome results and so did crysis2.


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Jas

QCSAA is an Nvidia only Anti aliasing method, like morphological aa is AMD's AA tech.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2011)

^so rchi how to compare?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> is there any special settings of aa in dirt3?
> Max gets option of qcsaa while i msaa?



Qcsaa multisampling is only supported by nvidia gpu's afaik. Opps sorry didn't see rchi's post.


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Jas. The only fair way to compare is to make sure that both of you run it at 8xMSAA.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2011)

Got this info:



> I believe MSAA is better overall sampling, and CSAA is an NVIDIA proprietary sampling method on cards from the G80/G92 series on up.
> 
> CSAA is supposed to use less memory buffer because of the way it takes samples and uses its coverage, and it provides comparable image quality to MSAA but not quite on the same level. It does, however, improve performance.
> 
> ...



So 8XMSAA is equivalent to 8XQCSAA. The comparison is fair imo.


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a better comparison:-

AMD's Radeon HD 6950 and 6970 graphics processors - The Tech Report - Page 3

So 8x MSAA is equal to 8xQ CSAA, so the comparison is fair, as long as you are using box and not edge-detect in the Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2011)

^^Nice link mate.

+1


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't bother with my AA settings in CCC, tbh. I set them on standard, because using Edge detect in new games causes massive slowdowns in normal scenes, and becomes a pretty slideshow in action scenes..


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, vicky. 

@rchi:
yeah, EDAA causes massive slowdown even with a 6950/70. So is Supersampling. You may try MLAA though, it's better and without much performance hit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys posting from mobile. So no direct links. But i googled '8xQCSAA is more efficient than 8xMSAA' and saw a site 'tested'. They say *quality is same but qcsaa is more efficient.*. So whats amd efficient equivalent?

And max can u post with 8xmsaa? 
Rchi u didnt post dirt3?

How much does ram bottleneck? Any article?


----------



## max_007 (Aug 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> is there any special settings of aa in dirt3?
> Max gets option of qcsaa while i msaa?
> 
> And max which soft u used for fps? Fraps?


Yeah i am using Fraps 



rchi84 said:


> Awesome results max_007. btw, if you want to benchmark Crysis 2, *there's a benchmark tool available on the net*.
> 
> .


Thanks rchi ..is that a free tool??link plz 



vickybat said:


> *@ max007*
> 
> Awesome results buddy. Never knew that a psu can limit gpu performance so much. Now your card is performing optimally i guess. Re5 and dirt3 gave awesome results and so did crysis2.


thx vicky..ohh !! dont tell me..that 450 psu gave me so much headache ...u know what i mean 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> And max can u post with 8xmsaa?


sure JS  will do that after i reach my home!


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys

For some strange reason, Dirt 3 screenshots are black when I run Afterburner. So I am posting the results from the XML file.

First, on 6950 clocks.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!-- Benchmark Mode Results -->
-<benchmark machine="rchi84-PC" date="19:22:35 on 01/08/2011" 

author="rchi84" directx_version="11"> <average av_fps_ms="16.771633" min_fps_ms="19.768631" av_fps="59.624485" min_fps="50.585194"/> -
<track> -<settings route="route_0" name="aspen"> <car name="frx"/> 
<car name="20x"/> <car name="stx"/> <car name="mex"/> <car name="6r4"/> <car name="rs2"/> <car name="frx"/> <car name="20x"/> </settings>
 <results av_fps_ms="16.771633" min_fps_ms="19.768631" av_fps="59.624485" min_fps="50.585194" samples="6257"/> </track>  </benchmark>
```

And results with the 6970 clocks


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!-- Benchmark Mode Results -->
-<benchmark machine="rchi84-PC" date="19:25:24 on 01/08/2011" author="rchi84" directx_version="11"> <average av_fps_ms="15.187407" min_fps_ms="18.206392" av_fps="65.844025" min_fps="54.925762"/> -

<track> -<settings route="route_0" name="aspen"> <car name="frx"/> <car name="20x"/> <car name="stx"/> <car name="mex"/> <car name="6r4"/> <car name="rs2"/> <car name="frx"/> <car name="20x"/> </settings> 

<results av_fps_ms="15.187407" min_fps_ms="18.206392" av_fps="65.844025" min_fps="54.925762" samples="6501"/> </track> </benchmark>
```

and here are some metro results.

First, the settings used:

*i56.tinypic.com/35l4yv7.png

results with 6950 clocks

*i52.tinypic.com/2exlnno.png

results on 6970 clocks

*i55.tinypic.com/2w52jnr.png


----------



## max_007 (Aug 1, 2011)

^^
Is dx11 setting in the game or do i have to install some patch for DX11??


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice. 10% increase at 6970 clocks is commendable. 



max_007 said:


> ^^
> Is dx11 setting in the game or do i have to install some patch for DX11??




Which game?


----------



## max_007 (Aug 1, 2011)

^^
metro 2033


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

No patch required, there is a in-game option AFAIK.


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

^^
Where is the option in-game to benchmark. I could not find it..?


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

Is your game updated with the latest patch? AFAIR, it was included in the last patch. And probably you have to run some benchmark.exe or like.


----------



## asingh (Aug 2, 2011)

^^
Ya, it is not patched. Ok, thanks.


----------



## Skud (Aug 2, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys 3dmark11 runs and after completing benchmark shows this error 'C:/Program.DLL is missing. Reinstall the programme to fix it'. I reinstalled and still error is there. Any solution?

And rchi, max and asingh and others, post AVP bench too. I will do it tomorrow.


BTW i finished bc2 and last missions were best . The game rocks. Waiting for b3.


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Jas

Maybe your antivirus is blocking the program. Try suspending them or adding 3D mark to list of "safe" programs..


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Guys 3dmark11 runs and after completing benchmark shows this error 'C:/Program.DLL is missing. Reinstall the programme to fix it'. I reinstalled and still error is there. Any solution?
> 
> And rchi, max and asingh and others, post AVP bench too. I will do it tomorrow.
> 
> ...



How to bench AVP..?


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Download the standalone benchmark tool from Guru3D.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry guys. couldn't post bench due to exams. but they ended today. will post today.



rchi84 said:


> Hi Jas
> 
> Maybe your antivirus is blocking the program. Try suspending them or adding 3D mark to list of "safe" programs..



tried. but didn't work. any other way?



asingh said:


> How to bench AVP..?



download it from techpowerup or guru3d etc.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

And also post the temps.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2011)

just if anyone wants it

Radeon-Exclusive Anti-Aliasing Modes And Driver Settings : Anti-Aliasing Analysis, Part 1: Settings And Surprises


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 5, 2011)

@skud
temps these days were 77c in bad company and dirt3.
fine for this gpu.

will install side panel fan and exhaust soon.

my cpu reaches 65c 

@baba
thanks for link.

here is the site i was talking -
How To Choose the Right Anti-Aliasing Mode for Your GPU - Tested


> 8xQ CSAA, for example, increases the number of color samples from four back to eight – just as you’d get with 8xMSAA – but with less of a performance hit.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @skud
> temps these days were 77c in bad company and dirt3.
> fine for this gpu.
> 
> ...




Are the temps on stock or OCed?



Piyush said:


> just if anyone wants it
> 
> Radeon-Exclusive Anti-Aliasing Modes And Driver Settings : Anti-Aliasing Analysis, Part 1: Settings And Surprises




Nice link.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 5, 2011)

These darn powercuts.  Was going to game after 1.5 days due to exam and a powercut happened 
bench delayed again.

@skud
stock. 

[mobile post]

BTW a problem. I received a hdmi cable with card. But when i use it, the display doesnt fit to full screen. Also auto adjust option of monitor gets disabled. Any solution?


----------



## Omi (Aug 5, 2011)

Check the monitor for any modes, Happens with me when I connect my pc to my TV
When in game mode it doesnt go full screen leaving slight borders. You can also use the scaling option in ATI catalyst (worked for me)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 7, 2011)

omi thanks. 

guys a couple of problems.
1. i ran unigine heaven benchmark. at extreme tessellation and all other high settings but after completing stage 26, the display shut down and system was running. verified it second time too. 
2. now 3d mark 11 shows an error that a application interferes and it forces it to shut down. (i installed it in different drive now).

@skud
now temps were 73-74C AT 850Mhz/1300Mhz while running heaven at extreme tessellation. fan profile set to auto. and in avp around 75c.

BTW aliens vs predator at 850Mhz/1300Mhz -


> AvP D3D11 Benchmark Report
> ==========================
> 
> **************************************************
> ...



@max, rchi, skud and others
post yours too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 8, 2011)

unigine at 850/1300 -
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/4871/captureqxp.jpg

and 3dmark11 gives this error -
*img808.imageshack.us/img808/7449/capture1uc.jpg
the previous disappeared when i turned afterburner on screen display off!


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, will do. And temps seem fine too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 9, 2011)

3dmark11 -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...t-your-3dmark-results-here-7.html#post1471389

is this ok?


----------

